# iOS 4 out today



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Anyone who cares probably already knew about this...but just in case: iOS 4 (the new OS for iPhones and iPod touches) came out today. My iPhone 3G is being updated now. I won't get multitasking or home screen backgrounds, but oh well.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Already downloading!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I just downloaded it...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I had a problem. It got past the point where it installed iOS 4, then said something to the effect of there being an error restoring something. But after dismissing the error, it seemed to work fine...Then I noticed that iOS 4 was indeed on the iPhone, but no music, contacts, photos, etc. All my apps were there, though. I got iTunes to sync everything but the music, but it kept telling me there was an error syncing the music and it just wouldn't do it. So I'm restoring now, then I'll see what's going on...


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
I had the same issue with my music,(it showed that I had no music)However, all I did was sync my Ipod Touch with Itunes,then everything was all right. 


(so, I have no idea what the problem is for you, but I'm willing to search to see if everyone posted any problems that they had with the installation process)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I just pm JJR512 this information, but if anyone is facing problems with the new OS, just look at this link here:


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the links; unfortunately, that wasn't the exact error I was having, which I think was -34. Thanks for the help though! :smile:

After the restore, the colored meter that shows how much space various types of things (music, photos, apps, etc.) take up on the iPhone was showing that the iPhone was almost full of "Other". I think that what somehow happened was the iPhone, or iTunes, forgot about the music on the iPhone and said there wasn't any, when in fact the files were still there. But since the files were there, I couldn't copy music onto it, since it was almost full of those files it didn't know about.

So I went through the iPhone's settings and told it to erase itself. That's done, and it's now restoring a backup...again. So once more, I'll have to wait and see what the situation is then...


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
Isn't technology fun....


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Maybe this is just Apple's way of trying to make me want to ditch my old iPhone so I'll buy a new one. 

Speaking of that...If you have an old one you want to get rid of, go to https://www.nextworth.com/. You pick some options to detail what condition yours is in, and they tell you what they'll give you for it. Curiously, they're offering me around $100 for mine, despite the fact that new ones like mine are now down to $99 new. And it's not just iPhones, it's digital cameras, cell phones, game consoles, GPS devices, etc.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

> Maybe this is just Apple's way of trying to make me want to ditch my old iPhone so I'll buy a new one.


I think you might have stumbled upon Steve Jobs evil plan....


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Will the iOS 4 upgrade work with 8-tracks?


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Will the iOS 4 upgrade work with 8-tracks?


What are 8 tracks? Oh wait, I think I saw something about those on the History channel. It was something about those and UFOs...

... but I digress. I downloaded iOS4 for my 3GS and had no problems. 3Gv4 (iPhone 4) arriving on Thursday. Cheers mates.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Right. Assessment.

By and large, it's pretty much a waste of space on the 3G. No multitasking, no background wallpaper, no 'Books' and slower performance. On the other hand, the folder options are nice and enhancend email facility is good.

Played about with a buddie's 3GS and much much better. Multitasking (while not real multitasking) is slick. Apple apps will multitask in the real sense of the word, but we've not found any 3rd party apps that do. It's more like an app switcher. When you switch back to a 3rd party app, it restarts it - you loose where you were. 

Oddly enough, it seemed to speed up the 3GS too.

I don't mind so much anyway as the 4G will be mine when released.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Many 3rd party apps would already go back to where you last were, though. But for the true multitasking, the app needs to be made for it. The ability to do real multitasking should be coming to 3rd party apps soon; it's up to their developers.

You said "no 'Books'". I have iBooks on my 3G. How, you ask? I downloaded Apple's iBooks app from the App Store. It's free, of course. Does installing iOS 4 on a 3GS put iBooks there if it wasn't already?

Steve Jobs has responded to an email in which someone asked about the lack of wallpaper for the 3G. Jobs' response was to the effect that the icon animation didn't work well with wallpaper on the 3G. I assume he means that the 3G doesn't have enough processing power to produce a good icon animation effect over wallpaper. I further assume he means the new animation of icons coming onto the screen from all around it that you now see when you unlock your iPhone, and also appears when you close an app. I think Apple missed the boat on this one. You see that icon animation for a split second, and from time to time. The wallpaper would always be there. I also think that far more people were interested in wallpaper than the new icon animation; I bet a poll of iPhone 3G users would confirm that they'd rather have wallpaper than the icon animation.

Honestly, Apple is usually so good at the user experience, I have a small suspicion that this limitation on the oldest supported model is more a ploy to entice people to upgrade to the newest iPhone than anything else.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

So, is the concensus to upgrade a 3Gs with the iOS4? Haven't had my 3Gs that long.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I, personally, would not upgrade a 3GS to a 4. Maybe if you really want a better camera. I would wait for next year's new iPhone, when hopefully they add 4G network compatibility. I also don't want to pay to upgrade my phone every year, that's why last year I kept my 3G and decided to wait for this year's upgrade, which I hope to get when all the fuss has died down a bit.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

On my 2-year-old 3G, I've noticed really just one improvement with iOS 4. I've actually been using another cell phone for telephone purposes, but I've been hanging on to my iPhone for everything else it does, keeping it in airplane mode to prolong battery life. Anyway, I've noticed that after upgrading to iOS 4, when I unlock the phone, it now seems to only take a second or two for it to connect to my wifi router at home, whereas it used to take 4-6 seconds.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

My final conclusion is that ios4 on the 3G certainly offers some decent benefits. I like the folders and the new email program however the widely reported sluggish performance is really, really annoying. My friends with the 3GS say it makes theirs perform faster. Go figure.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I haven't heard much about performance changes one way or the other. I can say that on my 3G, I haven't noticed any performance changes, except maybe it seems to take longer for the phone to turn on if it's actually been turned off or reset. But that doesn't happen very often and isn't a big deal. Naturally, the 3G is just slower overall than the 3GS, not to mention the 4... Part of me has been thinking maybe I'll just wait another year and get next year's new iPhone, since I'm not going to be able to get the 4 for another few months. But another part of me wants to upgrade ASAP.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Macworld has just ran some tests comparing iOS 3 vs. iOS 4 on iPhone 3G and 3GS, and found battery life to be _better_ on both devices with iOS 4 compared to 3. They had mixed results with some performance tests, though. That article is located here: https://www.macworld.com/article/152768/2010/07/ios3_ios4_batterytests.html


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Wrt performance on a 3G. A hard reset apparently flushes out the cache and install files to improve performance. I did it (hold home and top buttons till it shuts down) and amazingly - no more slow performance - no hanging in app either. All now moot for me as I got a 3GS as a temp measure until the 4 makes it out over here....


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 6, 2010)

iOS4 just slowed down my 3GS quite a bit (as in it takes about eight seconds for the camera to start up). Apps crash a lot more often and it still has problems connecting to wifi and things like that. Coupled with the poor battery and abysmal reception I'm getting annoyed with iPhones. I'd like to actually be able to make calls. Unless you desperately want some of the features that iOS4 offers then I wouldn't bother updating.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

iOS 4 isn't supposed to change actual reception on a 3G or 3GS iPhone, and battery life should be better. There are problems with some apps, though, but that happens on any platform when the operating system is upgraded to a new whole version. Apps are tested for compatibility with the current OS. When the current OS is replaced by a major upgrade, sometimes some apps can act a little weird. This isn't the fault of the OS or its developer, and it isn't necessarily the fault of the app's developer, either; after all, they can't necessarily be expected to know how to develop an app for a future version of the OS.

With the problems you're having, I wonder if you've tried a hard reset, as VictorRomeo mentioned? Note this is not the same as turning it off and on.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

tbtommyb said:


> Apps crash a lot more often.


^^^^
This......Also, I've noticed that my Ipod crashes a lot when I'm on the internet. (few times a day it crashes)


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 6, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> With the problems you're having, I wonder if you've tried a hard reset, as VictorRomeo mentioned? Note this is not the same as turning it off and on.


Yeah, a few times. To be fair I think my iPhone has an issue with reception that's worse than most but I haven't bothered with the hassle of changing it. Not that they're known for their signal quality. iOS4 just seems like one of those updates that adds a lot of features I don't want, like OS X Leopard. Snow Leopard was a good upgrade in terms of speed. However, if you're a heavy user iOS4 must be great. Playing Angry Birds is my most advanced usage...


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Since my recent move to the 3GS on iOS4, I've been delighted with performance, speed and stability. Battery life is way better too. Still no sign of the 4 yet, although I got a note from Vodafone telling me it won't be long....


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 6, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> Since my recent move to the 3GS on iOS4, I've been delighted with performance, speed and stability. Battery life is way better too. Still no sign of the 4 yet, although I got a note from Vodafone telling me it won't be long....


Looks like my one just wants to be awkward then. Oh well...


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, is it my perception, or there isn't an official procedure to go back to OS3??? all I've found is for Jailbroken iphones. I don't want the OS4 anymore, I've tried everything to make it faster, but it doesn't, I'm aware of my 3G's shortcomings and I'm OK with OS3. I don't want to wait a couple of seconds till it unfreezes when I get a call while checking my email, or have stuttering music while the phone is checking for new mail on the background...


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

No, there is no official procedure to revert to iPhone OS 3. However, it is possible, and you do not have to jailbreak your phone to do it.

This might help:


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Anyone else who is having trouble with iOS 4 on an older iPhone, and is contemplating attempting to roll back, might be interested to read this: https://www.maclife.com/article/news/update_fixes_ios_4_speed_issues_iphone_3g_should_be_here_soon


----------

